# Going for it - April 2010



## gaidox (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Guys.

I've been reading and visiting this website since november last year . I'm planning (actually going) to

take the ME PE exam this april. I've learned a lot from the posts and advises from the passers

and takers. This website helps a lot for motivation and preparation.

I will be done on MERM and Practice problems this weekend and have a month of full practice,

sample exams, 6 min probs, and covering weaknesses. I'm taking T&amp;F for depth since my

job and experiences are leaning to that. I'm a civil graduate but my job and experiences are

more on mechanical. I don't know if there's a lot here which has the same case as I am.

Some subjects I've only ecountered (first time) in this review, but good that i've understood

it since my experience can relate to it.

I'm working hard (i guess all of us) on my review to pass this (the first time)..

hope all takers will pass =)

We've got 37 days to nail this one.


----------



## phatdr10 (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree with the website. Its very helpfull especially knowing what's ahead from experiences of

takers and passers. Also, posting some Q's and having A's from others.

I will also take T&amp;F this april for first time.

Let's do our best that we can to pass this one.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck to the both of you! You've got the full support of everyone else here... if you have any questions before the exam, let us know!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 9, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> Good luck to the both of you! You've got the full support of everyone else here... if you have any questions before the exam, let us know!


+1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 10, 2010)

gaidox said:


> Hi Guys.
> I've been reading and visiting this website since november last year . I'm planning (actually going) to
> 
> take the ME PE exam this april. I've learned a lot from the posts and advises from the passers
> ...



Gaidox - I am at about the same pace w/you.....unfortunately I am onto my 2nd and hopefully last shot.....done with one round of MERM and Practice Problems....this weekend will start working on SMS and whatever problems I can get hand on..my depth is MD. Good luck to you and all!


----------



## Firefly (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright the April 2010 takers are alive and well! Best of luck to you all.

I finished the MERM and practice problems at the end of Feb and am about complete with the T&amp;F Six Min solutions (my depth). THen I'll knock out the Breadth for MD and HVAC. I'll dedicate a Saturday for the 2008 practice exam and then focus on what I missed and start reworking the SMS (hopefully getting to depth of HVAC).

For the last 10 days I've been tabbing my book using the Shaggy method (http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3714) and can see that its helping me save time locating the things I need. Also, a friend at work let me borrow his MERM equation book, and that makes finding lesser used equations quickly. I recommend picking up a copy if you can.

Glad to see some others on the board at around the point where I am with studying. I'll have at least 200 hours in by the time I take the test, but am a little worried that I won't come close to the 350+ mark that Joeysvee achieved in his valiant passing effort.


----------



## Firefly (Mar 10, 2010)

posted twice!


----------



## gaidox (Mar 11, 2010)

Shanks said:


> gaidox said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys.
> ...



Shanks, you'll get this one for sure. We have to be optimistic at the same time motivated to our preparation. This site helps me when I'm kinda discouraged and exhausted, I read the posts here

especially advises and experiences. It makes me go back on track, telling myself that all passers

went through all of these hardwork and sacrifices.

Bottomline, Pass or fail-we did our best and learn in the process..

Good luck to all of us ME takers!


----------



## gaidox (Mar 11, 2010)

Firefly said:


> Alright the April 2010 takers are alive and well! Best of luck to you all.
> I finished the MERM and practice problems at the end of Feb and am about complete with the T&amp;F Six Min solutions (my depth). THen I'll knock out the Breadth for MD and HVAC. I'll dedicate a Saturday for the 2008 practice exam and then focus on what I missed and start reworking the SMS (hopefully getting to depth of HVAC).
> 
> For the last 10 days I've been tabbing my book using the Shaggy method (http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3714) and can see that its helping me save time locating the things I need. Also, a friend at work let me borrow his MERM equation book, and that makes finding lesser used equations quickly. I recommend picking up a copy if you can.
> ...


Nice Prep. Firefly- we'll try to catch up on you.

I'm still on the latter part of MERM MD and will finish MERM/Practice prob by weekend.

I'm planning to do 6 min probs/and other probs I could get next week..

I plan to do NCEES &amp; Lindeburg Sample Exam on 20 &amp; 21.

The time varies for every takers. Some passers spend 100 hrs and still passed it, others go 400+hrs.

I think 300 is ave. yet don't make it a parameter for passing..The important thing is you understand

and could apply the theory whether you spend short or long time with the subject.

We will hit the "the crucial 1 month" next week so we have to double our efforts now to start more

on practice (especially time trial) and covering our depths and weak spots.

I think what I've learned the past weeks (from solving MERM ex &amp; practice prob) is I'm still

missing in some basic things like units,focus on what is needed,etc.. Those are things that

we needed to discover now and corrected (by practice) before the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## Firefly (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Gaidox. I finished T&amp;F6 mins (my depth) and felt overall good with everything I can find in MERM (the code section is another story). The fluids part is my strength right now, but compression and heat transfer is killing me.

I'm starting the MD breadth today and hope to have HVAC breadth complete by the end of the week. I'll either take the NCEES sample exam on the 20th OR i'll take it the 27th. If I delay it a week, I'll work depth in HVAC and touch back on the chapters that I'm weak on.

Keep us posted on your progress. We Can Do IT!


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 13, 2010)

good luck guys!


----------



## Shanks (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Gaidox.

I also re-tabbed my book by shaggy method and went through the last couple of chapters in MERM (management etc). It was rather a slow week and I used it as an opportunity to come back with vengeance towards the problems.

Yesterday I picked up SMS HVAC (my weakest area) and got done with Breadth problems, feels good so far. The first few problems took a little longer because I practiced HVAC in early January and it took some time to get into the mode. Once I was in, it wasn't bad. I'll try to get done with SMS HVAC Depth by Friday and all SMS by this month end. Then I plan to work the NCEES Sample exams followed by Lindeburg exam. I am doing NCEES first because I know that's closest to the real test and also will have time to take care of flags if any. Lindeburg exams will be for bonus and more practice. Today we're exactly a month away from exam, so hang-in there...it'll be over by the time you know it...


----------



## gaidox (Mar 16, 2010)

Good that most takers already ripping and grinding now..

Me, i got delay on my sched. because of flu..it pretty slow me down, and will just finished MERM/Practice today (had my rest all weekend). Though, the rest kinda recharge me.

I plan to refresh all subjects (thru my notes and MERM) before I start to solve for SMS and sample exam.

We have the same weakness firefly, I will work more on that. My strong areas are

MD and fluids. But still need tons of practice. Since I keep all my practice exam computations,

I will recalculate all that I misses.

I've done my tabbing and preparation as I went through MERM. I got notes all over my quick reference too for quick refreshing. I pretty linked it up to MERM and used it in my practice.

We got 30 days.. Focus and relax..

good luck!


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

*in his best cajun Rob Schneider in Waterboy voice* "You can do it!"


----------

